# Front Passenger Door Faults - fails to lock/unlock



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yesterday during a scan saw these 3 faults pop up. 


















Cleared and didn’t come right back so didn’t think of it. Did a scan today and they’re back. My assumption so far until I do more testing is that if there is power to the door the locking system works fine. Since the orange lock light was present after clearing. 

I had to go get something from the car which was on the passenger side after the car was shut off for a brief period. Noticed that all the doors except the passenger door was unlocked. Standing next to the door didn’t even work to unlock with touch. So I went around and no orange light. Manually unlocked it, got what I needed and then press lock on the keyfob and the door did not lock. 

Anyone ever experience this before? I’m sure this is warranty work, but curious if anyone knew of a fix before I schedule an appointment. 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Went back out to test again and now when I hit the lock button on the driver side I hear the vehicle doors lock but not the passenger side and then it tries to lock again. This time the faults cleared but came right back and no more light on the passenger side toggle switch. If I press unlock on the passenger side it apparently sends a command to the other doors to unlock, but when you press lock nothing happens. Just has a "dead" feel to it. Guess she's going in for some warranty work :banghead:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Can basic settings be run on a door to see if that fixes the issue?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Have you made any coding changes recently that night have affected this. I would try output tests with VCDS just to see what happens. 
Sorry that's all I have

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

OEMplusCC said:


> Have you made any coding changes recently that night have affected this. I would try output tests with VCDS just to see what happens.
> Sorry that's all I have
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


Nope, no coding changes to that module at all. Only thing ever coded was the puddle light mod last year but that shouldn’t touch the door locking mechanism. 

I’ll try live data tomorrow in OBD11. The unlock/lock toggle button doesn’t even light up now. 

Thank you for chiming in!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

It's probably going to come back as a failed door latch. This plagued a lot of cars, I've had it happened on my 2013 Passat, and my 2017 Golf R. It actually happened on my Passat 2 times, and was rear door lock and locking issues on both cars. Good luck, I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks! I think that’s it since I manually moved the latch to a locked position and the door wouldn’t unlock. I had to manually unlock it in order to shut the door again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Murphy’s Law door works this morning before drop off even though the passenger door was unlocked all last night. I did a scan and the 3 faults are still present but now show the green intermittent in OBD11. Hoping they still fix it.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> ......door *works this morning* before drop off.....Hoping they still fix it.  ....


Fix what?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Naturally it worked fine three times for the dealer today and no faults detected so now I have to wait again and hopefully it happens while I'm nearby and their open to show it happening.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Get home still broke, this time couldn’t open the door. Stayed locked even when unlocking keyfob or trying to unlock with the door with touch. After unlocking from inside now can’t lock it. Shot a video and that Car-net showing Tiguan is unlocked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Going back in tomorrow with videos of how the lock is acting. Noticed I got this fault today in addition to the 3 static faults for the front passenger door. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danieI (Jun 12, 2021)

Any luck with this? Having the same issues plaguing my passenger door on my 2018 GTI. Entire car will lock besides passenger door. Constant locking when car is in drive when auto lock is enabled.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Faulty locking mechanism was replaced under warranty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

